# Cotton Top Diamond Pop Over Knitted



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

This is another wonderful top for the summer; it is the ideal pop-over addition to your tank tops or bandeaus. There are dramatically deep armholes and a wonderful easy newly widened shape. Worked in wonderful, 100% cotton makes it a dream to knit and maintain. Color coded charts for each size plus full written instructions as well as a schematic.

Pattern: $5.00

Pattern designed for Chest measurements

TEEN 32-34" 
SMALL 36-38
MEDIUM	40-42
LARGE	44-46
X LARGE	48-50

http://www.etsy.com/listing/152444931/cotton-top-diamond-pop-over-knitting
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cotton-top-diamond-pop-over


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh, that *is * cute.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Love the lace pattern done in that gauge!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Love the lace pattern done in that gauge!


Thank you. I love the cottons and the bamboo yarns. My GD is getting her share of these little tops this season


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

So cute ......have to have it....off to buy the pattern!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh that is so lovely, very stylish!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Love the open design! Pretty color!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Love love love


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ohhh here u are comming up with another one! I like this too!! so many to choose from.. im thinking this might be the one for getting feet wet (i really want to step out of my safty zone.. i want to actually wear something that i have knitted ..but i want something easy..something i can actually understand) and i think my daughters would love this too! And i have to ask again.. is it knitted in the round?? (sorry to sound like a broken record)


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Ohhh here u are comming up with another one! I like this too!! so many to choose from.. im thinking this might be the one for getting feet wet (i really want to step out of my safty zone.. i want to actually wear something that i have knitted ..but i want something easy..something i can actually understand) and i think my daughters would love this too! And i have to ask again.. is it knitted in the round?? (sorry to sound like a broken record)


No this is not knitted in the round, but I would not recommend this for a beginner. Following the charts and even the written instructions in this design are more for an intermediate knitter.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Ooh - another one I like. Looks like a quick knit too.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very pretty and looks easy also!


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> No this is not knitted in the round, but I would not recommend this for a beginner. Following the charts and even the written instructions in this design are more for an intermediate knitter.


So what would u recomend for an absolute beginner


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> So what would u recomend for an absolute beginner


This one here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-173119-1.html

It's easy, fast and fun....


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

It is lovely. Another one to order. Thanks


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

I have seen several patterns that I love in the Designer"s Pattern Shop!


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

all I need is someone else's body to put in it.....very pretty!


----------

